# corn silk or husk safe for sulcatas?



## dragnikla (Jun 13, 2010)

I was wondering if it was safe to feed torts corn husks with corn silk attached, one or the other, or neither? keep in mind this is for a hatchling, so should i cut up the corn silk and use it as a garnish for the other food? i'm just curious because i never have a use for the corn husk and silk. I'm definitely not going to start making clothes, tea or dolls from it. I thought corn was some sort of grass, even though sulcatas wouldn't encounter it in the wild, would it be a good food supplement for fall and winter? And if they aren't edible what about the leaves. I'm not trying to feed the actual corn fruit part, but what about when its still a grass and hasn't formed the cob yet does anyone know?


----------



## Itort (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes but I can't speak for nutritive value.


----------



## dragnikla (Jun 13, 2010)

Itort said:


> Yes but I can't speak for nutritive value.



i know they can find millet in the wild in the sudan and places like that, but i dont have any info about if they seek it out as a source of food, or if its just there. millet grass is similar to corn grass in terms of the nutritive value. do you know how i should feed it to her?


----------

